# Disney Style Orchestration - Livestream!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey everyone, I just wrapped up a livestream on Disney style orchestration on my YouTube channel! So much fun!!

Feel free to check it out here, all timestamps included! Thanks.


----------

